# bone cancer? AMC?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AMC does have an oncology residency program. I'm thinking they must be good. I'm so sorry you are facing this. Each case is different of course, but I certainly do understand why you are asking for advise.

I think Jazz & Jules Mom lost Artica to bone cancer. Hopefully she can help.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Did you see post #7 on your "Please help us help Max" thread? seems like she has had some experience with that hospital & might be able to answer some of your questions


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://cancer.landofpuregold.com/ There's also a canine cancer Yahoo group that is really supportive& informative; I think someone here will have the link.

I really feel for your situation, having lost three goldens to cancer. You need a really thorough staging of the cancer, a list of your options from a specialist you trust,and some real hard data. It seems like there are some new limb-sparing surgical techniques to alleviate the pain without taking the whole leg.

Here is info on an osteosarcoma study- not sure how old it is. I have found the university research vets to be downright heroic about helping, and they know about what they study. Maybe your vet could call into the listed vet?http://www.everythinggolden.com/cancer_study.htm


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I am aware of another golden (on another forum) who had to have a front leg amputated & did chemo around the first part of March '08. to the best of my knowlege, he's doing well. He posted several short vidieos of the dog (oliver) on u-tube - seeing a 3-legged dog, still showing the remants of surgery shaving might not be what you want to see right now, but if you want, I'll post a link to it.

I lost a golden girl to lymphoma, but chemo gave us almost another whole year with her. When talking about chemo, please realize that dogs appear to tolerate chemo much better than we humans do. I hesitated to do chemo with mine at first, but was glad I did. Chemo is pretty expensive, and, sadly, has to be a consideration. 

There was another cancer post on here earlier today addressing supplements someone had given their dog. If I can find it I'll direct you to it or copy & paste it here.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's a copy of the post by Castlewood talking about supplements. I know his dog had lymphoma rather than bone cancer, but I think things like the transfer factor he mentions helps fight cancer, no matter the type:

*Get K-9 Immunity and Transfer Factor ASAP* 
My Golden was diagnosed with Stage V Lymphoma last March. I was devastated. I immediately started doing research online and found K-9 Immunity and Transfer Factor. Unlike your vet, my oncologist was not into any type of alternative or holistic medicine. I decided that the 'theory' behind the K-9 Immunity made sense so ordered some immediately. My pup (8yrs old) went through the Madison WI CHOP chemo program and I immediately started her on k-9 Immunity, Transfer Factor, fishoil capsules and I changed her diet, completely eliminating grains and focused on protein. I am willing to give credit to the chemo therapy for the fact that she is still with me, but also feel the K-9 Immunity has helped her sustain her remission longer than anyone expected. I would recommend that you 'google' K-9 Immunity to learn more about the product and order some to start giving to your pup. Good luck.

Hope this helps, and do keep us posted!


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

My 8 year old was diagnosed with this type of cancer in August. Had not had any previous symptoms or complaints, had just had a checkup and then one evening lost his balance and fell. Vet visit said he was okay but 2 weeks later a knot developed on his front left leg. After x-rays, a tumor was spotted and a biopsy scheduled. That day, my doctor told me that even without the pathology report he felt that this was cancer and said that it was aggressive and we should check his lungs with an x-ray to see if it had already spread. It had. The vet told me that we could amputate the leg, chemo, etc. but that would not cure this cancer. The vet gave me all options available and said that the decision that I made would be the right one. Our family decided to not put our great dog through surgery and chemo to have him be around for a few months, just for us. We managed his pain (doctor said that this was a very painful cancer) and took him for walks, let him play, fed him whatever he wanted and he passed away in November in our back yard with all of us with him. Very heartbreaking but we knew that we had made the right decision for him and us. I think that you should check to see if this may have spread to other areas and then discuss your options with your doctor. The right decision on what to do next will be the decision that you make. Good luck and I'm so sorry that you and your family have to go through this.


----------



## goldenlove (Jan 18, 2009)

Fidele said:


> I am aware of another golden (on another forum) who had to have a front leg amputated & did chemo around the first part of March '08. to the best of my knowlege, he's doing well. He posted several short vidieos of the dog (oliver) on u-tube - seeing a 3-legged dog, still showing the remants of surgery shaving might not be what you want to see right now, but if you want, I'll post a link to it.
> 
> I lost a golden girl to lymphoma, but chemo gave us almost another whole year with her. When talking about chemo, please realize that dogs appear to tolerate chemo much better than we humans do. I hesitated to do chemo with mine at first, but was glad I did. Chemo is pretty expensive, and, sadly, has to be a consideration.
> 
> There was another cancer post on here earlier today addressing supplements someone had given their dog. If I can find it I'll direct you to it or copy & paste it here.


If you could, I actually would like to have the link to the u tube videos of the dog with the amputation. I think I need to see it. After todays visit at AMC I am leaning towards the surgery and I need as much confirmation as possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

goldenlove said:


> If you could, I actually would like to have the link to the u tube videos of the dog with the amputation. I think I need to see it. After todays visit at AMC I am leaning towards the surgery and I need as much confirmation as possible. Thanks in advance.


The link I saved is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dNdpCUt2Xs

The same guy (Joe) also did 2 others relating to Oliver's recovery - possibly from the above link there will be a 'for more videos by . . .' that you can click for the other 2 (one is of him in the yard beginning to play). I was impressed with how happy Oliver appeared to be, even just learning to deal with his new circumstances.

There are lots of dogs out there with only 3 legs - I had a friend whose German Shepard lost a leg & still used to jog with her. Not an expert, but it would seem that if Max is otherwise structurally sound (back, hips, etc.) he ought to do well. 

I know you'll make the best decision for Max AND you family! Waiting to hear more, and wishing you the best!


----------



## nkdgolf (Mar 13, 2009)

We are new to the forum....we have some VERY recent experience with this topic.
Our 7 year old female (Summer) was playful and healthy (we thought) till 7 days ago when she would not put any weight on her rear right leg. After 3 vet visits, x-rays, blood work and a biopsy you guessed it....bone cancer (osteosarcoma). 
Today we took her to a specialty hospital in Southern California. After consults with two Oncologists and a Surgeon all agreed our best course of treatment was amputation followed by a course of chemo therapy. So our little girl Summer is in the hospital tonight and will have surgery tomorrow to remove the leg. It is still very difficult for us to imagine our beautiful girl missing a leg....lots of tears to shed. 
We could go on and on as we have obtained a ton of information in a very short period of time. What we did learn was that all agreed:
1. Three legged dogs do VERY well and can be very active and happy.
2. Chemo is not nearly as destructive to dogs as it is to humans and dogs usually handle it very well.
3. This is a very "bad" cancer. Left untreated the life expectancy is 4-5 months and can be very painful.
4. Even with amputation and chemo the prognosis goes from one or two years on up (depending exactly what subtype of osteosarcoma it is).
5. The quality of life for treated dogs is very high usually till the very end.
6. It is VERY VERY expensive. 

Hope this helps and we would be happy to answer any specific questions. My wife and me are devastated with this turn of events. We have had little or no sleep with worry this past week. We have made the commitment to get Summer the best treatment available, enjoy whatever time she has left, and leave the rest in the hands of the man up above.

Does anyone out there have any experience with "tripods?" (three legged dogs).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

MotherHen (charlotte) is currently going thru this with her pup and he is hopefully doing well.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I lost my Irish Setter, Boots, to bone cancer in '97. One Friday he was limping on and we thought it was his arthritis acting up. He had turned 12 about 3 monthsearlier and had arthritis. But by Monday he was actually dragging that leg and we got him into our vet that morning. We live in a small town and our vet, now 46, is a GREAT vet and he even has folks coming out from the city because of his repulation. When we walked in with Boots, I could tell be the look on Rickey's face that it was bad. AFter exam he said he was 99% sure it was cancer (knee) but there was a 1% chance it was an abcess. We opted for x-rays, tests.

It was cancer and he gave us options--amputate NOW. There was no way of knowing if it had already spread, had actually come to his knee from somewhere else, etc. But amputation would give him time if it had not already spread. Next choice, the cancer he had was so, so aggresive that chances were in a weeks time he would not be abe to get around, would not be eating--heck, he had gome from a little limp to dragging the leg in just 2 days time. So love him a few days and then put him to sleep. Third choice, do nothing, let nature take it's course . Of course he knew we would NEVER do that, NEVER let him just suffer and die on his own,

We thought it over, weighed the TWO options that were our only true options and decided to give him a couple of days then let him go. Since he already had arthtis in his shoulder, we were not sure how he would manage missing a rear leg. He was already almost 12 1/2. Somehow it just did not seem right to put him thru that at his advanced age and with arthritis. Had he been a few years youngert, we would have gone amputation.

Well, since he loved to go to "the heach" which was water, I decided to take him wade fishing every day fopr 3-4 days and then let him go. I am not sure what caused it, but in just 2 days we went from dragging that leg to a sort of bunny hop. He chased crabs in shallow water, tried catching shore birds, swam. At the end of the week I took him and Rickey checked him over and saiid we did not hae to do it yet.

well, for 10 weeks I took him fishing every day. Since he love d fruits, veggies, sweets, and we knew his time was limited, we let him have all the things dogs are not suppopse to eat. Whatever we had for dssert, so did he, fom his own banana split with pineapple strawberry & chocolate toppings, whipped cream & a cherry to apple pie with ice cream, to strawberry shortcake complete with shipped cream, brownies, etc. He had lots of his beloved watermelon and canteloupe and bananas, chocolate chip cookies, even pieces of chocolat candy. Each week I took him in 2-3 times a week and Rickey woud weigh him--he put on weight instead of losing--, check him over, shake his head and say "I don't understand it."

Then the day came where he didn't spend as much time in the water or chasing birds, but laying by the car. The next morning he went to get on the sofa and fell and for the first time I felt a hardness in his shoulder and I knew it was in his shoulder. In that moment I decided to let him go THAT DAY, not wait as he went downhill not able to have fun. I COULD NOT FACE IT, so I called my son and daughter-in-law and they said they would take time and have it done for me. They both loved him. I gave him a big bowl of Blue Bell Buttered Pecan Ice Cream and when they got here I took him out and he went straight to my car, trail wagging. I knew he thought we were going "to the beach". They got him in son's pick-up and left. 

I CAME IN AND ALMOST CALLED RICKEY TO TELL HIM I CHANGED MY MIND, I WAS GOING TO KEEP BOOTsA FEW DAYS LONGER TELL RON TO BRING HIM BACK HOME. But my love for Boots won out. I was wanting to keep him longer FOR ME. I knew I needed to let him go FOR HIM. Ron stayed with him til the end, holding him. Said Rickey pronounced him dead and bent over and his his old gray face. Rickey had an elderly femaleIrish Setter at the time and Irish were special to him and they are very rare down here on the coast, at least around here. Rickey still talks about "the old red man" 12 years later. As I said, had he been younger and not had the arthritis in his shoulder, we probably would have opt4ed for ampulation.

Am posting a picture of Boots as a puppy "playing soccer" with Ron and then one of him when he was all grown up.


----------

